# Red streak?



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok. My little toe is red, sore, and swollen. There is a red streak going from it up my foot to about my ankle. I've had a recurring problem with fungus on my toenail, so I think the infection is due to this, there has been no injury. I'm trying not to worry too much. I am breastfeeding my new 3 month old dd and *really* don't want to have to go to the doctor and take lord knows what amount of antibiotics. PLEASE tell me there is something else I can do!!! Besides I have no insurance and would have to go to the ER, which means I would have to leave my lo for who knows how long. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

It sounds like an infection. I don't think you should mess around once you start seeing the red streak--you could get a serious infection throughout your body. Everything I've read says that a red streak spreading from a wound is an ER-worthy concern.

There are safe antibiotics to take while breastfeeding--see kellymom.com. It's better to nip this in the bud than risk getting really sick, especially since your little one needs you.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissRubyandKen* 
Ok. My little toe is red, sore, and swollen. There is a red streak going from it up my foot to about my ankle. I've had a recurring problem with fungus on my toenail, so I think the infection is due to this, there has been no injury. I'm trying not to worry too much. I am breastfeeding my new 3 month old dd and *really* don't want to have to go to the doctor and take lord knows what amount of antibiotics. PLEASE tell me there is something else I can do!!! Besides I have no insurance and would have to go to the ER, which means I would have to leave my lo for who knows how long. PLEASE HELP!

I'm sorry to break it to you but you need abx NOW!!!! This is not something to mess around with. Once you get that red line going up you risk sepsis very quickly if you don't treat with abx. Even my ND agrees, who prescribes abx about twice a year. I know, because this just happened to me about a month ago (random! it started on the toe next to my little toe). My DD is still EBF, with food intollerances and I was joking that I'd rather cut my foot off than take abx. Well - turns out those were my two options basically. As much as it sucks, you guys can both take probiotics to help counter the effects and you will get over the negative abx gut crap. This will be SOO much better for your LO than having you in the hospital, yk? You need to start these right now and since the line is already up to your ankle I would go to the ER so you can start them tonight. Just bring your LO with you - it's not ideal but at least you can nurse. Good luck and don't delay.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

I got a red streak once from a tiny wound, and once I put antibiotic ointment on it the streak went away. I normally shy away from that stuff, but I was so grateful for it then!

I, too, think it's not something to wait around about, but you could always try the ointment first, or on your way to the ER.

You could also try some high doses of SA.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 
I got a red streak once from a tiny wound, and once I put antibiotic ointment on it the streak went away. I normally shy away from that stuff, but I was so grateful for it then!

I, too, think it's not something to wait around about, but you could always try the ointment first, or on your way to the ER.

You could also try some high doses of SA.


I would have said the same thing - to try very high doses of natural remedies, plus epsom salts - if the line was an inch or two. But since it's all the way up to the ankle it's really too late to try natural alternatives. I suppose there's always a chance it could work but if it doesn't then that is really bad news and you just can't risk it.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Doctor ASAP. Red streak can be indication of infection turning to blood poisening. Maybe this isn't the case with you but, defiatly could be concidering the scenerio. Go, go, go!


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I was freaking out a little bit. I soaked my foot 4 times in hot salt water before I went to bed and took a double dose of vit C with a glass of oj and some cod liver oil. After that the red streak was almost completely gone, down to about an inch from my toe and the swelling was relieved, so I felt better and snuggled up in bed with my lo. This morning the red streak is completely gone and the toe is still a little sore but not red or swollen at all







. I thought I was definitely going to have to go in, but now its looking like it will be ok. I am going to keep a close eye on it and if the redness and streak comes back I will go right in. If my body can't keep it from coming back I will get it some help, no messing around. I guess I will use this as a reminder to treat my nail with tea tree oil, it is so much better when I do. Its embarrassing how bad it has gotten anyway. It is just hard to take care of myself with the new babe, yk? I put off treating it while pregnant, not sure if tto was ok, and it has gotten bad since then. I have had luck with infections in my mouth and gargling salt water, but wasn't sure if it would help the toe at all. I guess it did and I'm feeling it was quite miraculous, lol. Going to keep my spirits high and repeat the regimen from last night in hopes it will stay better. Thanks again.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm going to do some echinacea tea today too, forgot I had that. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissRubyandKen* 
I'm going to do some echinacea tea today too, forgot I had that. Can't hurt, right?

Forget the tea, you should be doing extremely high doses of echinacea angustifolia for a day or two. Just my opinion, and something my ND suggested if my infection had not spread so fast.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaMary* 
Forget the tea, you should be doing extremely high doses of echinacea angustifolia for a day or two. Just my opinion, and something my ND suggested if my infection had not spread so fast.









Thank you for caring enough to post again. I will do the tea for now because it is what I have. I'm poor, so I don't have a credit card or paypal to have access to buy things online. Do you know if this something I could find at a regular store like Walgreen's, Walmart, Giant Eagle, or CVS? Those are closeby. I can look into it. There is a small shop that is a bit more of a drive that I can contact too if I really have to. The $$$ will be an issue, but not impossible. I would definitely prefer to buy things from her anyway from a moral perspective, it is just hard moneywise. She may have it though. I was wanting to have some grapefruit seed extract on hand anyway and I could get more tto too, I guess that would make the drive more justifiable if I purchased more than one thing that would be good to have on hand. Any thing else that is sorta a general 'must have' in your opinion that I may be able to get from her in the same trip?

ETA: oh yeah, is this something that is ok while nursing my 3 month old lo also? thanks!


----------

